# Would you go naked for acting?



## Vespiform (Feb 7, 2009)

If you were an actor would you go naked for one of your roles?


----------



## Creation (Feb 7, 2009)

I guess I would. Its just for a job anyway. Maybe not at theatre though.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 7, 2009)

Nudity doesn't really bother me, so sure!


----------



## Creation (Feb 7, 2009)

I know, its all for a job anyway.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 7, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Nudity doesn't really bother me, so sure!


eta: to elaborate, nudist beaches are pretty much the norm for my family


----------



## Felidire (Feb 7, 2009)

Nope. xD


----------



## Zeph (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, I guess so, if it was required.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 7, 2009)

Being naked is nice. :3 <_<

Getting paid for it is nicer. :D


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm... incredibly shy. I probably wouldn't even be able to become an actor in the first place. >_>

And in a theoretical situation where the opportunity presented itself? 'course I wouldn't. D:


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 7, 2009)

Depends on what I have to do, and who would actually watch it, I guess o_O


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 7, 2009)

0_o is for people who are like, WTF!?

I probably wouldn't.


----------



## Taliax (Feb 7, 2009)

NO WAY.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 7, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> I'm... incredibly shy. I probably wouldn't even be able to become an actor in the first place. >_>


And nudity is wrong.


----------



## Zeph (Feb 7, 2009)

How is it 'wrong'?


----------



## Flareth (Feb 7, 2009)

No....I wouldn't.....O_O


----------



## Keltena (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm not seeing how nudity is 'wrong'. o.o But, anyway...

I can't see myself being an actor, but if I was serious enough about it to be one, then yes, I would be willing to be naked on camera.


----------



## Mewtwo (Feb 7, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> How is it 'wrong'?


It against God's commandment thingies he wants people to do...


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 7, 2009)

Hell yeah! I'm proud of what i've got, and i'm not shy.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 7, 2009)

Mewtwo said:


> It against God's commandment thingies he wants people to do...


The Invisible Pink Unicorn looks highly upon the beauty of the natural body.


----------



## octobr (Feb 7, 2009)

Mewtwo said:


> It against God's commandment thingies he wants people to do...


What about that part where everyone was naked in the beginning? Isn't it technically ~more~ wrong to wear clothes then cause it was a result of the original sin?


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 7, 2009)

In theory, I guess I would, but when it came time to do it, I'd probably get disgustingly nervous and back out. But I think that if some other people were going to do the scene with me, also naked, then it would make me a bit more confident and I would go for it. idk.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 7, 2009)

Mewtwo said:


> And nudity is wrong.


... so, how do you change?


----------



## spaekle (Feb 7, 2009)

Mewtwo said:


> And nudity is wrong.


Then why are we born naked? 

I'm really not sure. Depends on a lot of things, like how much I'm being paid. If I did do it, though, It'd probably be with difficulty because I'm shy and stuff. :(


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 7, 2009)

The human body is very beautiful!  Why not get naked?


----------



## Taliax (Feb 7, 2009)

Verne said:


> What about that part where everyone was naked in the beginning? Isn't it technically ~more~ wrong to wear clothes then cause it was a result of the original sin?


Well then why did Adam and Eve cover their private parts with fig leaves after they learned the difference between good and evil?


----------



## Retsu (Feb 7, 2009)

You guys are missing the point. God isn't real. The Invisible Pink Unicorn _is_. Therefore, any discussion about what God thinks is irrelevant.


----------



## Taliax (Feb 7, 2009)

Well good for you then. You don't have to believe in God, but I don't believe in pink unicorns.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 7, 2009)

Taliax said:


> Well good for you then. You don't have to believe in God, but I don't believe in pink unicorns.


No - you see, the Invisible Pink Unicorn is everything that _is_.

Oh... *looks at your age* Right.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 7, 2009)

Taliax said:


> Well then why did Adam and Eve cover their private parts with fig leaves after they learned the difference between good and evil?


So being topless is okay?


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Feb 7, 2009)

Wait, how much am I being paid?



> It against God's commandment thingies he wants people to do...


...Not really.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 7, 2009)

Something tells me that Mewtwo is being sarcastic. I find it hard to imagine an actual Christian saying



> It against God's commandment thingies he wants people to do...


Taliax, on the other hand...


----------



## J.T. (Feb 7, 2009)

How much would I get paid, would I be doing anything more than being naked, and who the hell would want to see me naked are all questions that popped into my mind.

HAI GUYS, ORIGINAL TOPIC =/= RELIGION, LET'S PROCEED WITH THEORETICAL CLOTHING LOSS


----------



## Rwr4539 (Feb 7, 2009)

Well the kind of acting I would want to do would involve a lot more than going naked. ;)


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't really know. I feel comfortable with being naked on my own...but I am not sure that I'd feel that comfortable walking around knowing that people are looking at me.



> And nudity is wrong.


Why? The human body is beautiful~


----------



## Felidire (Feb 8, 2009)

It's only _wrong_ if you don't like the idea of being naked, in a movie, for sale in stores all over the world (knowing fully well that millions of people are gonna watch it at some point, and they can rewind it, stare at your parts and drool a countless number of times.) That's not really in my best interests.

I doubt i'd even give naked video/images of myself to one person, let alone 30 million, for basically the same reason. They'd be able to look at me naked whenever they liked, regardless on whether I want them to or not. _It's not about the human body being beautiful_, it's about whether or not you have the defining characteristic that makes you ok with _flaunting that fact_. 


I suppose it doesn't bother some people, but I know it _would_ bother a lot of others.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 8, 2009)

Topless, no issues whatsoever.

Actually _nude_, I don't know.  I probably wouldn't mind!


----------



## Zuu (Feb 8, 2009)

Mewtwo said:


> It against God's _commandment *thingies*_ he wants people to do...


Give up.


----------



## Some guy w/o a username (Feb 8, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> Give up.


That's it! I'm tired of seeing the Holy Bible be warped, twisted and mocked. Here's how it goes. God made mankind naked, but they were sinless, and they were innocent. With that innocence, they had no evil, selfish sexual desires. Or at least none they would give in to or even keep in their minds, because God has given us no temptation too powerful for us to overcome. Now, when they ate the forbidden fruit, they sinned for the FIRST TIME in human history. They were no longer innocent. With the knowledge that the other wasn't innocent, they were scared of provoking sexual desires, and put on clothing. We are born naked, and people don't mind, because BABIES ARE INNOCENT. When we sin, nakedness becomes intolerable. 
The ten commandments say that adultery is a sin. This includes looking lustfully on someone of the opposite sex and desiring sex, apart from your spouse. I personally think that you shouldn't look that way on anyone until you even have a spouse. Nudity can be the spark that starts these thoughts. Thus, nudity is wrong. Especially for sexual purposes. 



Now, on topic,
1:yes, because I'm a perv. 5% of answer
2:no, because I am embarrased at my body. 15% of answer
3:no, because of the above. 80% of answer

Overall, NO.


----------



## Zuu (Feb 8, 2009)

Some guy w/o a username said:


> That's it! I'm tired of seeing the Holy Bible be warped, twisted and mocked. Here's how it goes. God made mankind naked, but they were sinless, and they were innocent. With that innocence, they had no evil, selfish sexual desires. Or at least none they would give in to or even keep in their minds, because God has given us no temptation too powerful for us to overcome. Now, when they ate the forbidden fruit, they sinned for the FIRST TIME in human history. They were no longer innocent. With the knowledge that the other wasn't innocent, they were scared of provoking sexual desires, and put on clothing. We are born naked, and people don't mind, because BABIES ARE INNOCENT. When we sin, nakedness becomes intolerable.
> The ten commandments say that adultery is a sin. This includes looking lustfully on someone of the opposite sex and desiring sex, apart from your spouse. I personally think that you shouldn't look that way on anyone until you even have a spouse. Nudity can be the spark that starts these thoughts. Thus, nudity is wrong. Especially for sexual purposes.
> 
> 
> ...


Way to ride in on your fucking high horse and make assumptions about my post.

For one thing, I fucking bolded the word "thingies", because she seemed unsure if they were actually called the Ten Commandments, not because I felt like "mocking the Bible" (though you're not exactly making me feel like going out and praising it, either). 

Two, that's fucking dumb. A human's number one instinct is to have sex! There's no way you can stop that, sans mass brainwashing (hmm this situation sounds familiar). To teach that it is a sin could potentially make kids feel like they're going to go to hell no matter how hard they try to repress their urges (*raises hand* ohh that's right I was a Christian when I was younger). 

Take a note from your own holy book and turn the other cheek, hrm?


----------



## octobr (Feb 8, 2009)

Some guy w/o a username said:


> The ten commandments say that adultery is a sin. This includes looking lustfully on someone of the opposite sex and desiring sex, apart from your spouse. I personally think that you shouldn't look that way on anyone until you even have a spouse.
> 
> 
> Now, on topic,
> 1:yes, because I'm a perv. 5% of answer


Uh... I am lost.


----------



## Zuu (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks; I wanted someone else to point out the stereotypical hypocrisy.


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 8, 2009)

Felidire said:


> It's only _wrong_ if you don't like the idea of being naked, in a movie, for sale in stores all over the world (knowing fully well that millions of people are gonna watch it at some point, and they can rewind it, stare at your parts and drool a countless number of times.) That's not really in my best interests.
> 
> I doubt i'd even give naked video/images of myself to one person, let alone 30 million, for basically the same reason. They'd be able to look at me naked whenever they liked, regardless on whether I want them to or not. _It's not about the human body being beautiful_, it's about whether or not you have the defining characteristic that makes you ok with _flaunting that fact_.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that make you feel kind of good about yourself? "Right now, hundreds of people are admiring my body!" I dunno, I think it would be a good sort of knowledge.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 8, 2009)

> And nudity is wrong.


...how is it wrong? It's exactly what you are. Your clothes aren't your body. Clothes aren't 'right' either. Being nude isn't right or wrong, it's just what it is. 
I mean sure, if seeing other people naked on television or movies isn't your cup of tea, then fine, but nudity itself isn't wrong. I mean geez, how do you bathe if nudity is 'wrong'?

To answer the question, I think it'd depend on who I was acting with. For example, I can't _stand _Tom Cruise, so I've got no desire to be naked anywhere near him. xD
But yeah, being naked is fun, getting paid for it is better. Still, it'd be pretty unnerving having people filming while I'm naked or pretending to have sex or something.


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 8, 2009)

Totally.

Acting is big bux, as I understand it.

I also understand that the one driving purpose of everyone's life is to see number 100 naked, but I don't care about that, I just want money.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 8, 2009)

All I can say is no.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 8, 2009)

Of course!


----------



## Alexi (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, uh...

I would because I'm very comfortable with my body, which, from what I've gathered, many other fat folks aren't. I feel Hollywood places way too much emphasis on the "perfect" body (well-toned, muscled men and skinny, disproportionally-large-breasted women) that having a chubby guy nude on camera would be nice.

...But then I realize the only way that would happen would be due to comedy. >> So fuck you, Hollywood.

I dunno about live theatre productions, though. Stage fright++ But unless I was in a production of HAIR, I don't really see many nude people in theatre productions anyway. 

Meh, I guess it really boils down to how much I'm getting paid. :3


----------



## Cadet (Feb 8, 2009)

Hell yes.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Feb 8, 2009)

Probably.


----------



## Jetx (Feb 8, 2009)

Probably not, no.



Zeta Reticuli said:


> Wouldn't that make you feel kind of good about yourself? "Right now, hundreds of people are admiring my body!" I dunno, I think it would be a good sort of knowledge.


...who says they would be admiring it? D;


----------



## Felidire (Feb 8, 2009)

Jetx said:


> ...who says they would be admiring it? D;


Exactly. ,xP


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 8, 2009)

Absolutely not.
I'm too self-concious of my body to even go swimming anymore.


----------



## Minish (Feb 8, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Absolutely not.
> I'm too self-concious of my body to even go swimming anymore.


Argh, I feel your pain. D: My parents don't get why I just _don't want to go swimming_. They think I'm crazy, and I used to love swimming as well.

Depends on what I was acting in. If it was like, the best film chance of my life, then probably.

If it was some badly-paid crap then probably not. XD


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 8, 2009)

Alexi said:


> ... skinny, disproportionally-large-breasted women...


DON'T DISCRIMINATE AGAINST ME


----------



## Jason-Kun (Feb 8, 2009)

Some guy w/o a username said:


> The ten commandments say that adultery is a sin. This includes looking lustfully on someone of the opposite sex and desiring sex, apart from your spouse. I personally think that you shouldn't look that way on anyone until you even have a spouse. Nudity can be the spark that starts these thoughts. Thus, nudity is wrong. Especially for sexual purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fail. He means don't cheat when in a relationship, you don't even have to be married. He doesn't mean repress your thoughts. 

ON topic: No, I'd be too embarassed.


----------



## Harlequin (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, sure, why not? It's only a penis. It's not going to eat you.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 8, 2009)

> The ten commandments say that adultery is a sin. This includes looking lustfully on someone of the opposite sex and desiring sex.


Hahaha.


----------



## Stardust Dragona (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, I like to show off my stuff. 0_o


----------



## Fredie (Feb 8, 2009)

From the amount of people who said yes, I think that we should make a TCoD porn film.
No, I wouldn't; I don't even like swimming....


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 8, 2009)

Fredie said:


> From the amount of people who said yes, I think that we should make a TCoD porn film.
> No, I wouldn't; I don't even like swimming....


Videoing myself actually screwing someone isn't one of my kinks, though!


----------



## Fredie (Feb 8, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Videoing myself actually screwing someone isn't one of my kinks, though!


Ah, don't worry. We can work around that!


----------



## Zeph (Feb 8, 2009)

Fredie said:


> From the amount of people who said yes, I think that we should make a TCoD porn film.


...No comment.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 8, 2009)

Fredie said:


> Ah, don't worry. We can work around that!


What do you mean by that...?


----------



## Zeph (Feb 8, 2009)

What do you think he means, Tailsy? Think about it for a moment!

*Cough*


----------



## Vyraura (Feb 8, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> In theory, I guess I would, but when it came time to do it, I'd probably get disgustingly nervous and back out. But I think that if some *other people were going to do the scene with me*, also naked, then it would make me a bit more confident and I would go for it. idk.


in that case, fuck yeah

I mean

oh dear no, I'm much to clean and straight up for that DISGRACEFUL display of my body.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 8, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> What do you think he means, Tailsy? Think about it for a moment!
> 
> *Cough*


I DID!

I don't get it!


----------



## Fredie (Feb 8, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> I DID!
> 
> I don't get it!


I never said you had to screw anyone, you can just be ummm. In the scene, somewhere...


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 8, 2009)

Fredie said:


> From the amount of people who said yes, I think that we should make a TCoD porn film.
> No, I wouldn't; I don't even like swimming....


I'm curious, how did you bridge the gulf between "public nudity" and "public sex"?


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 8, 2009)

Fredie said:


> I never said you had to screw anyone, you can just be ummm. In the scene, somewhere...


I don't want to be a supporting actor in a porn film.


----------



## Zeph (Feb 8, 2009)

Somehow I doubt he's being serious, considering he crossed the original thing out, but whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 8, 2009)

i like how loads of people presume they're getting naked for a porno frilm and then JOKE'S ON YOU showers in auschwitz


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 8, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> i like how loads of people presume they're getting naked for a porno frilm and then JOKE'S ON YOU showers in auschwitz


It's okay, at least they'll win an Oscar for it.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Feb 8, 2009)

Probably not unless I was paid some sort of disproportionaly large amount of sum or I had a very small part.

The idea of having the image of me, nude, recorded for prosperity where people can see it over and over again and then do who knows what (whack off? at _me?_ eww. laugh? self esteem goes down. Put it on the internet for lols? argh name change). I'm also rather self-conscious of crap like this. I wouldn't do it unless I got like, enough money to buy myself a country or something, and nobody would offer that to me unless they were rich admirers of me or something unprobable.

In short, no.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Feb 8, 2009)

Bit double-edged at the moment. Would I at the moment? No, absolutely not, I hate my body as it is. But that's merely a personal issue.
Would I if I were correct/Once I change? Of course. The human body is the human body, there's nothing to be ashamed of, as long as you can be personally comfortable with yourself. As far as I'm concerned: If you're comfortable nude alone, why not in view of others? Society has this overbearing taboo over it really. Not to mention unrealistic expectations of those who are generally "Accepted" in doing so. Mine is an issue of being in the wrong gender form, but as far as not being a "Perfect" build or suchlike I could care less. And people seeing/laughing/fapping? ...Meh, their choice. I hold to "It's just my body"


----------



## Rwr4539 (Feb 8, 2009)

When I think about it actually, the only thing I dislike about my body is that I am really hairy (especially around my arse and nether region). Other than that I'm content with it.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes. I would.

If they paid me, then why not? I'm not too particularly fond of my body, but I don't think I'm hideous.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Feb 8, 2009)

> > The ten commandments say that adultery is a sin. This includes looking lustfully on someone of the opposite sex and desiring sex.
> 
> 
> Hahaha.


Way to warp a quote:


> This includes looking lustfully on someone of the opposite sex and desiring sex, *apart from your spouse*.


And by the way, being a Christian and a perv isn't that hypocritical. It's kinda hard to suppress.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 8, 2009)

Fredie said:


> I never said you had to screw anyone, you can just be ummm. In the scene, somewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
But for all you know it could be a James Bond movie, with explosions!.. and then a naked random person walking in the background picking flowers.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 8, 2009)

Felidire said:


> But for all you know it could be a James Bond movie, with explosions!.. and then a naked random person walking in the background picking flowers.


I'M NOT GOING TO BE IN A JAMES BOND FILM!!

I would never be able to take myself seriously!


----------



## Alexi (Feb 8, 2009)

Felidire said:


> But for all you know it could be a James Bond movie, with explosions!.. and then a naked random person walking in the background picking flowers.


I'd actually see that movie, especially if Tailsy's gonna be the one in the background


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 9, 2009)

Just because I'm comfortable with my nudity doesn't mean I'm going to be in the background of a James Bond film!


----------



## Dewgong (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes. I'm not going to be an actor, but I would if that was the role I had.


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 9, 2009)

Who the fuck would want to _see_ me naked?


----------



## ZimD (Feb 9, 2009)

I probably would. I mean, I'm getting paid. Plus, being naked's fun. So, why not?


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 10, 2009)

Depends. I don't really like my body, it's just...eww not like some people's.

Maybe...

But then there is the money *evil grin*

But it depends how much money~


----------



## Zeph (Feb 10, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Who the fuck would want to _see_ me naked?


How did I know you'd say that?


----------



## Felidire (Feb 10, 2009)

Most of the posts that say "yes" place a strong emphasis on the ammount of money.
Got me thinking.. what _else_ would you do for money? ;p


----------



## Time Psyduck (Feb 10, 2009)

1) I will never be an actor
2) I don't like being naked around other people
3) I don't even like not having a shirt on around other people
4) You do not want to see me naked
5) You _really_ do not want to see me naked
6) I have limits
7) I don't care about money enough
8) People will laugh at me
9) You _really really_ do not want to see me naked


----------



## Beautiful Chaos (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes. I've always feel calm when i'm naked. Some clothes just agitate me.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 10, 2009)

No. I don't like the idea of strangers looking at my naked body.


----------



## Mirry (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, I think it highly unlikely that I will ever become an actor, but if I were I wouldn't mind doing a nude scene. I don't find nudity particularly offensive... it can be beautiful, in fact. Now I wouldn't do anything pornographic, but plenty of decent films contain nudity and I wouldn't mind being a part of that.

Some of you guys need to take a lesson from the Bard -- nothing is either good or bad but thinking makes it so.


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 11, 2009)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> How did I know you'd say that?


Because nobody ever would. And nor would I want to inflict that experience on another innocent being. So in short, no :3


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Feb 11, 2009)

Mirry said:


> Some of you guys need to take a lesson from the Bard -- nothing is either good or bad but thinking makes it so.


I am quite aware of that, but that doesn't mean I'll be willing to do a nude scene.

Also, what's with so many people thinking that the human body is beautiful? Honestly, I see nothing special or beautiful about it. It's just a thing and I don't find it terror-inducing or amazing.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 11, 2009)

human bodies (esp. male) were hand-carved by the fine hands of a thousand angels
_how can you not find them beautiful_


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 11, 2009)

like this

i think they're ugly


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 11, 2009)

topless, possibly.
TOTALLY NEKID... no, at least not for a movie.
I'm 13, for chesse's sake. _Why_ would people want to see me nude?


----------



## Retsu (Feb 12, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> human bodies (esp. male) were hand-carved by the fine hands of a thousand angels
> _how can you not find them beautiful_


can you have my children <3


----------



## Zuu (Feb 12, 2009)

I would go naked if it wasn't pornographic, if I wasn't so damn pale, and if I didn't have pectus excavatum!

in other words why would I go naked. I *would* but I don't see any reason why!


----------



## OrangeAipom (Feb 12, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> human bodies (esp. male) were hand-carved by the fine hands of a thousand angels


At the same time? How does that work?


----------



## Wormow (Feb 12, 2009)

If they censor the bad parts and I get payed, then yeah.

 Worm.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 12, 2009)

RandomTyphoon said:


> I'm 13, for chesse's sake. _Why_ would people want to see me nude?


 Trust me, you don't want to know how many creepy people _would_.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 12, 2009)

> human bodies (*esp. male*) were hand-carved by the fine hands of a thousand angels
> how can you not find them beautiful


speaking as an owner of one of these male bodies, i can safely say that they are mediocre at best. ):

women, on the other hand...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 12, 2009)

OrangeAipom said:


> At the same time? How does that work?


they're angels



goldenquagsire said:


> speaking as an owner of one of these male bodies, i can safely say that they are mediocre at best. ):
> 
> women, on the other hand...


wanna trade


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 12, 2009)

> wanna trade


can i have a trial period first.

just so i know what i'm buying into.

:D


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 12, 2009)

Felidire said:


> Trust me, you don't want to know how many creepy people _would_.


...:scared:This is the fecking reason why I won't...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 12, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> can i have a trial period first.


hahaha


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> can i have a trial period first.


hahaha

And No.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 12, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> hahaha


oh.

i genuinely did not notice the pun when i wrote that sentence.

xD

anyway having boobs would be cool but the novelty would probably wear off after a while. also, sitting down to pee is gay. ):


----------



## Zhorken (Feb 13, 2009)

yeah, I totally would.  My body isn't the best but I like it and I feel fine with it.


----------

